# Our Lace Monitors



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

We just picked up 2 new juvenile Lace Monitors from Reptile City to go in a new enclosure I built. We already have an adult female, I'm hoping one of these is a male. They have so much character, one is quite happy to crawl up on to my arm already. Both ate a velvet mouse almost immediately.























Here's the aviary that our female is currently in.


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 19, 2013)

Awesome mate nice one. How big are the juvies?


----------



## Chicken (Jan 19, 2013)

Amazing Chris the background payed off, have the fumes gone away?

They have an interesting pattern, usually the bells phase look that they have on the tail continues through the whole body.

Good work!


----------



## Umbral (Jan 19, 2013)

All the enclosures look fantastic! Nice Lacey's too. You must be very pleased.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> Awesome mate nice one. How big are the juvies?



Thanks, they're about 150mm SVL.



Chicken said:


> Amazing Chris the background payed off, have the fumes gone away?
> 
> They have an interesting pattern, usually the bells phase look that they have on the tail continues through the whole body.
> 
> Good work!



Yeah pretty happy with the enclosure actually, works well. They're not Bells, just normal Lace Monitors.



Umbral said:


> All the enclosures look fantastic! Nice Lacey's too. You must be very pleased.



Cheers


----------



## MathewB (Jan 19, 2013)

Absolutely stunning work, nice enclosures. But is the females enclosure going to be big enough for when she's full grown? 

How did you do the back wall in the indoor enclosure?


----------



## Chicken (Jan 19, 2013)

MathewB said:


> How did you do the back wall in the indoor enclosure?



http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/rockwall-build-198660/


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 19, 2013)

Fingers crossed!
your wall and outdoor enclosure are awesome!!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

MathewB said:


> Absolutely stunning work, nice enclosures. But is the females enclosure going to be big enough for when she's full grown?



Thanks Matthew. She's not far from full grown now, she's a little of 4' long, about 400mm SVL. The aviary will suit her & a male as adults.

- - - Updated - - -



cadwallader said:


> Fingers crossed!
> your wall and outdoor enclosure are awesome!!!



Thanks Luke, everything's crossed


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 19, 2013)

good work mate, now you have saved me the heartache of looking at those lacies everytime i go into reptile city and wishing i had the space for them  i swear jas and michael thought i was a full on window licker the amount of time i would stand and watch those little guys, hahaha


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2013)

maddog-1979 said:


> good work mate, now you have saved me the heartache of looking at those lacies everytime i go into reptile city and wishing i had the space for them  i swear jas and michael thought i was a full on window licker the amount of time i would stand and watch those little guys, hahaha



Cheers Greg, I'm sure you weren't the only one, I've been tossing it up for a while now


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, thank you very much for showing off these amazing lizards, one day I will own them, until then, I will get as much experience as I can with monitors.(Would have some ackies and others at the moment but mum has said... NO to more reptiles, so will be looking forward to leaving home then )
Very jealous.


----------



## sharky (Jan 19, 2013)

I envy those who can keep out door enclosures....damn you cold Adelaide Hills!!!!

Back on topic: Chri5 those are some stunning little lacies and an amzing enclosure! They must be very happy to be living in there  Love the rock wall as well  Your lacies are spoilt haha


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 19, 2013)

actually thats gonna mean there is still 1 bells phase left at reptile city..........now it will be even harder when i go in and see it knowing it's the last 1 :-(


----------



## sniffmylizard (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice. That outdoor enclosure looks great. Do you have more pictures posted anywhere?


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice looking setups. Lacies are no doubt loving it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 20, 2013)

Great set ups and stunning Lacie Chris! Sounds like you may have a male already...as you know, boldness is a good sign (fingers crossed for you). Well done mate!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I envy those who can keep out door enclosures....damn you cold Adelaide Hills!!!!



No reason why you can't have outdoor enclosures up in the hills 



maddog-1979 said:


> actually thats gonna mean there is still 1 bells phase left at reptile city..........now it will be even harder when i go in and see it knowing it's the last 1 :-(



Yeah there is... you better get in quick 



sniffmylizard said:


> Very nice. That outdoor enclosure looks great. Do you have more pictures posted anywhere?



Thanks, I don't have any other photos of it though.



imported_Varanus said:


> Great set ups and stunning Lacie Chris! Sounds like you may have a male already...as you know, boldness is a good sign (fingers crossed for you). Well done mate!!



Yeah I was thinking that Richard, 'he's' very bold, no fear at all & he happily kicks the other one off the basking spot if he wants it


----------



## Mooseman (Jan 22, 2013)

Chris those lacies and enclosures are awesome what are the dimensions of the outdoor one.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2013)

Mooseman said:


> Chris those lacies and enclosures are awesome what are the dimensions of the outdoor one.



Thanks mate, it's 3.6 long x 2.6 high x 1.2 wide.


----------



## Crotalid (Jan 23, 2013)

Amazing animals, fantastic enclosures too! Good job. 

Would love Lace Monitors, rarely come up for sale. In fact I don't think there are any in the UK, a few are around in the US and Europe.


----------



## Lacelover (Mar 12, 2013)

What did you make the rocks out of in the smaller enclosure? Looks awesome!!


----------



## mrdose (Mar 14, 2013)

Love it mate, inspirational and given me plenty of ideas for the future


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Mar 14, 2013)

they look great! ive been watching them for a while, they are stunning, especially when they where eating!


----------



## Varanid (Mar 18, 2013)

*Fake rock wall*

Hi Chris,

I saw that you had posted a link to your rock wall build but it didnt work. Any chance of re-posting? Im going to build something similar in the back room....

Thanks,
Varanid


----------

